# Capt. Lowe Bluewater supporting wounded heroes



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Capt Lowe wanted to participate in the Msgt. Gonzales Memorial Fishing Tournament and assist our brave fighting men and women who have been injured in Iraq and Afganistan. Capt. Lowe has donated a Bluewater trip for auction on the TTMB Board. The winner of the trip will be writing the check to to the Intrepid Fallen Heroes Fund-fallenheroesfund.org. This 501c3 organization supports our brave fighting men and women and their families with their biggest contribution being the Center for the Intrepid Rehabilitation center at Brooks Army Medical Center. Many thanks to Capt. Lowes's for his donation. I can personally tell you I have been offshore with Capt. Lowe and you will not find a finer Captain. I hope anyone who was looking to go offshore may want to make a bid on this trip to assist our Heroes as well go fishing with the family or friends. Thank you for your time and God Bless our Troops!

Here is a link to the Auction.
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/s...ad.php?t=170148


----------

